# Delta 34-441 Fence suggestions needed



## buckeye_hunter (Jun 29, 2013)

Gents,

I just purchased a very nice Delta 34-441 tablesaw. It came with a unifence, however the rail for the system is missing.

I intend to use this saw in the garage. I have a PM66 in the basement with a Powermatic (Biesemeyer) fence.

I have tried to find a used rail on the internet (eBay, Craigslist, etc), so far without luck. It appears to have been discontinued, so I haven't been able to find a new one either.

I am considering looking for a Biesemeyer rail for the Delta saw and share the fence I have on the PM66.

I would like some guidance in going forward. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm not completely sure but I think these guys have the parts your looking for. If it was mine I'd try to get the rail. I have the Unisaw with the 50 and I wouldn't replace it with any other. http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/delta/36-150

The Bies is so simple I've owned one and built two. They are just too easy to build to buy.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## joebob (Dec 4, 2012)

I just sold a fence rail a few months ago! Have the same saw with a Beisemeyer on it and am very happy with it. While the Unifence is very nice, I always had a problem when I wanted to make a jig that sat on the fence because of the unusual shape. I like the Biesemeyer a lot better.


----------



## buckeye_hunter (Jun 29, 2013)

Al,

First, I love the message in your signature. I called the vendor today. They said not to expect shipment for at least 6 months. No thanks. Unless something else comes up, I think I will transfer my Biesemeyer fence to the Delta from the PM when I want to work outside.

Thanks for the response.

Bob


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks. Best of luck with the saw. Nothing wrong with a Beisy.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## matador55 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi buckeye hunter,

I have a table saw which is the same design as your's but is a Rexon.
Their website is www.rexonspares.co.uk. The Rexon parts are the 
same as Delta and you could also try these www.ereplacementparts.com
they have Delta parts. I hope that help you.

Cheers Graham.


----------

